# Column wheel movement (l688.2) reliability ?



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, just wondering if someone would share their experience with the column wheel (l688.2) movement. Is it reliable and is it accurate ? how much do i you gain daily ?
I'm planning to get myself a longines saint imier chrono in a couple months.


----------



## Psychos (Aug 3, 2012)

From what I heard, reliability and accuracy should be very good.

Maybe this review will be helpful (different watch, but the same movement):
http://www.watchtime.at/archive/wt_2011_06/WT_2011_06_068.pdf


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Generally this is the most desirable Chronograph setup. Part of why Tag bought production rights from Seiko for the base of the 1887 movement was movement size and the column wheel operation. Add that the Omega new 8500 based coaxial chronograph uses a column wheel set up. 7750 do very well with there cam setup but the column wheel while having little effect of accuracy should have better chronograph operation in start and stop and be more durable. I was glad to see Swatch group offer this as an exclusive to the Longines line. Kind of their own in house if you will.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
I too would like to get some real world experience with their new column wheel wristwatch. Some good things have been written about the movement but it's mostly advertising copy and even though column wheel control looks terrific on paper, we don't wear paper on our wrist; at least not for long.

I think the biggest surprise is the relatively low cost they are charging--check out the Tag Heuer version.

heb


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah .. I would really love to hear some user feedback about this movement. The movement is rather new so I just worried if there's a problem like they used to have in Omega 3301 and if it could be as reliable as more common movement such as modified 2824 or 2893 .. Or is it actually based on those ?
it seems that this is the cheapest movement, column wheel....


----------



## Nerko1975 (Feb 10, 2013)

squirelrepublic said:


> Yeah .. I would really love to hear some user feedback about this movement. The movement is rather new so I just worried if there's a problem like they used to have in Omega 3301 and if it could be as reliable as more common movement such as modified 2824 or 2893 .. Or is it actually based on those ?
> it seems that this is the cheapest movement, column wheel....


hello

i own a L3.744.4.06.7

amazingly on my wrist perfect max 1 sec per day forward in winder up till 3 sec a day forward.have also chronographs with 7750 and 7751 movement also longines and the collumn wheel feels easier to push and stop.i mean when i press the pushers to start and stop or reset the chrono.movement is not so new because longines invented column wheel and they used to use simillar before.if i knew how i would post some pics too.anyway i waited for the watch allmost one and a half year and i am 100 % satisfied.would recomend it allways to everybody........


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you. This is information we can use. I like the Conquest silver dial version.

heb



Nerko1975 said:


> hello
> 
> i own a L3.744.4.06.7
> 
> amazingly on my wrist perfect max 1 sec per day forward in winder up till 3 sec a day forward.have also chronographs with 7750 and 7751 movement also longines and the collumn wheel feels easier to push and stop.i mean when i press the pushers to start and stop or reset the chrono.movement is not so new because longines invented column wheel and they used to use simillar before.if i knew how i would post some pics too.anyway i waited for the watch allmost one and a half year and i am 100 % satisfied.would recomend it allways to everybody........


----------

